# How do I start networking in  systemd?

## msulli1355

I just started with systemd and I've already had it with it.  The wiki article at http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd said nothing about boot services like networking not being set up.  The machine I'm trying to get this set up on is one that's normally only accessed through SSH.  I installed systemd on it and rebooted like the wiki said to, and now I can't figure out how to get net.eth0 (or whatever it's called now) up so that I can ssh over to the computer.  I can't even paste a listing of the files here.  Before systemd, I typed /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to start networking.  Now, what command do I use?

----------

## msulli1355

I was able to boot with networking from the most recent kernel previous to systemd.  I've been crawling all over Arch Linux sites and following them I've installed pacman and netctl trying to fix this.  So far nothing has worked.  Here's the listing of ls /usr/lib/systemd/system:

carter ~ # ls /usr/lib/systemd/system

-.slice                                 rpc-statd.service

NetworkManager-dispatcher.service       rpcbind.service

NetworkManager-wait-online.service      rpcbind.target

NetworkManager.service                  rsyncd.service

alsa-restore.service                    saslauthd.service

alsa-state.service                      serial-getty@.service

alsa-store.service                      shutdown.target

apache2.service                         shutdown.target.wants

autovt@.service                         sigpwr.target

basic.target                            slapd.service

basic.target.wants                      sleep.target

bluetooth.target                        slices.target

console-getty.service                   smartcard.target

console-shell.service                   smbd.service

cpufrequtils.service                    smbd.socket

ctrl-alt-del.target                     smbd@.service

cups-browsed.service                    sntp.service

cups.path                               sockets.target

cups.service                            sockets.target.wants

cups.socket                             sound.target

dbus-org.freedesktop.hostname1.service  sshd.service

dbus-org.freedesktop.locale1.service    sshd.socket

dbus-org.freedesktop.login1.service     sshd@.service

dbus-org.freedesktop.machine1.service   suspend.target

dbus-org.freedesktop.timedate1.service  swap.target

dbus.service                            sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount

dbus.socket                             sys-kernel-config.mount

dbus.target.wants                       sys-kernel-debug.mount

dcron.service                           sysinit.target

debug-shell.service                     sysinit.target.wants

default.target                          syslog-ng.service

dev-hugepages.mount                     syslog.socket

dev-mqueue.mount                        system-update.target

dovecot.service                         system.slice

dovecot.socket                          systemd-ask-password-console.path

emergency.service                       systemd-ask-password-console.service

emergency.target                        systemd-ask-password-wall.path

exim-submission.socket                  systemd-ask-password-wall.service

exim-submission@.service                systemd-backlight@.service

exim.service                            systemd-binfmt.service

exim.socket                             systemd-fsck-root.service

exim@.service                           systemd-fsck@.service

final.target                            systemd-halt.service

getty.target                            systemd-hibernate.service

getty@.service                          systemd-hostnamed.service

git-daemon.socket                       systemd-hybrid-sleep.service

git-daemon@.service                     systemd-initctl.service

gpm.service                             systemd-initctl.socket

graphical.target                        systemd-journal-flush.service

halt.target                             systemd-journald.service

hibernate.target                        systemd-journald.socket

hybrid-sleep.target                     systemd-kexec.service

initrd-cleanup.service                  systemd-localed.service

initrd-fs.target                        systemd-logind.service

initrd-parse-etc.service                systemd-machined.service

initrd-root-fs.target                   systemd-modules-load.service

initrd-switch-root.service              systemd-nspawn@.service

initrd-switch-root.target               systemd-poweroff.service

initrd-udevadm-cleanup-db.service       systemd-quotacheck.service

initrd.target                           systemd-random-seed.service

kexec.target                            systemd-readahead-collect.service

kmod-static-nodes.service               systemd-readahead-done.service

local-fs-pre.target                     systemd-readahead-done.timer

local-fs.target                         systemd-readahead-drop.service

local-fs.target.wants                   systemd-readahead-replay.service

machine.slice                           systemd-reboot.service

multi-user.target                       systemd-remount-fs.service

multi-user.target.wants                 systemd-shutdownd.service

mythbackend.service                     systemd-shutdownd.socket

named.service                           systemd-suspend.service

netctl-auto@.service                    systemd-sysctl.service

netctl-ifplugd@.service                 systemd-timedated.service

netctl-sleep.service                    systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service

netctl.service                          systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer

netctl@.service                         systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service

network-online.target                   systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service

network.target                          systemd-udev-settle.service

nfsd.service                            systemd-udev-trigger.service

nmbd.service                            systemd-udevd-control.socket

nscd.service                            systemd-udevd-kernel.socket

nss-lookup.target                       systemd-udevd.service

nss-user-lookup.target                  systemd-update-utmp-runlevel.service

ntpd.service                            systemd-update-utmp.service

ntpdate.service                         systemd-user-sessions.service

paths.target                            systemd-vconsole-setup.service

polkit.service                          time-sync.target

poweroff.target                         timers.target

printer.target                          timers.target.wants

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount       tmp.mount

proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount           udisks2.service

pwcheck.service                         umount.target

quotaon.service                         upower.service

reboot.target                           user.slice

remote-fs-pre.target                    user@.service

remote-fs.target                        winbindd.service

rescue.service                          wpa_supplicant.service

rescue.target                           wpa_supplicant@.service

rpc-mountd.service

Is there anything here that can help me start eth0?

----------

## jburns

Have you read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_Configuration

----------

## msulli1355

My address line doesn't look like theirs.  I have only one address.  They have many.  How do I reconcile?

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net file from before:

carter ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

This is the error it gives:

carter ~ # cat netctl.txt 

netctl@my_network.service - A basic static ethernet connection

   Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/netctl@my_network.service; enabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Thu 2013-12-19 22:21:00 CST; 7min ago

     Docs: man:netctl.profile(5)

  Process: 12595 ExecStart=/usr/lib/network/network start %I (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 12595 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com network[12595]: Starting network profile 'my_network'...

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com network[12595]: RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com network[12595]: Could not set gateway '192.168.0.1' on interface 'eth0'

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com network[12595]: Failed to bring the network up for profile 'my_network'

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: netctl@my_network.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Failed to start A basic static ethernet connection.

Dec 19 22:21:00 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Unit netctl@my_network.service entered failed state.

And finally, my_network:

carter ~ # cat /etc/netctl/my_network 

Description='A basic static ethernet connection'

Interface=eth0

Connection=ethernet

IP=static

Address=('192.168.0.2')

#Routes=('192.168.0.0/24 via 192.168.1.2')

Gateway='192.168.0.1'

DNS=('192.168.0.1')

## For IPv6 autoconfiguration

#IP6=stateless

## For IPv6 static address configuration

#IP6=static

#Address6=('1234:5678:9abc:def::1/64' '1234:3456::123/96')

#Routes6=('abcd::1234')

#Gateway6='1234:0:123::abcd'

----------

## hadrons123

can you not use Networkmanager instead of netctl?

----------

## TomWij

You first need to decide which distribution and network utility you want to use.

----------

## msulli1355

For my distribution, I would prefer to use Gantoo (since that's what I already have installed) and not ArchLinux,which is why I am extremely confused why Gentoo is telling me to use something from Arch Linux.  I uninstalled netctl and am now only using NetworkManager.  When I tried to boot the systemd kernel, it told me that NetworkManager-wait-online.service had failed to start, and to check the status:

carter ~ # cat NetworkManager.txt 

NetworkManager-wait-online.service - Network Manager Wait Online

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager-wait-online.service; disabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Sat 2013-12-21 10:02:33 CST; 1min 2s ago

  Process: 12730 ExecStart=/usr/bin/nm-online -q --timeout=30 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 12730 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Dec 21 10:02:33 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: NetworkManager-wait-online.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Dec 21 10:02:34 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Failed to start Network Manager Wait Online.

Dec 21 10:02:34 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Unit NetworkManager-wait-online.service entered failed state.

Does this actually tell me anything that gets me closer to solving this problem?  All I see here is that the stupid service failed...

----------

## todd93

I actually ended up having to enter the following command:

```

dhcpcd eth1

```

Still searching this out and trying to figure out how to get it to do it on it's own.

----------

## TomWij

What tells you to do Arch Linux instructions? You definitely want to avoid that.

Can you see what `systemctl start NetworkManager.service` does? If that still fails, can we see `systemctl status NetworkManager.service` (as that is NM itself) and `journalctl -b` (contains more information regarding what NM was doing, might lead to the details on why it fails).

----------

## msulli1355

Ouput of systemctl start NetworkManager-wait-online.service:

carter ~ # cat status.txt

NetworkManager-wait-online.service - Network Manager Wait Online

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager-wait-online.service; disabled)

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Mon 2013-12-23 14:55:36 CST; 48s ago

  Process: 12734 ExecStart=/usr/bin/nm-online -q --timeout=30 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

 Main PID: 12734 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Dec 23 14:55:36 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: NetworkManager-wait-online.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

Dec 23 14:55:37 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Failed to start Network Manager Wait Online.

Dec 23 14:55:37 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Unit NetworkManager-wait-online.service entered failed state.

Output of journalctl -b:

-- Logs begin at Thu 2013-12-19 20:17:40 CST, end at Mon 2013-12-23 14:56:12 CST. --

Dec 23 14:50:47 carter.espersunited.com systemd-journal[11699]: Runtime journal is using 524.0K (max 145.6M, leaving 218.4M of free 1.4G, current limit 145.6M).

Dec 23 14:50:47 carter.espersunited.com systemd-journal[11699]: Runtime journal is using 528.0K (max 145.6M, leaving 218.4M of free 1.4G, current limit 145.6M).

Dec 23 14:50:47 carter.espersunited.com systemd-journal[11699]: Journal started

Dec 23 14:50:47 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sda5.device...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting Temporary Directory...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: tmp.mount: Directory /tmp to mount over is not empty, mounting anyway.

Dec 23 14:50:47 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting File System Check on Root Device...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-sdc1.device...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Root Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Created slice Root Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting User and Session Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd-journal[11699]: Missed 298 kernel messages

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel:  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel:  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIGP] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 *7 9 10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 1 :Cool:  *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIGP] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 22 23) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 22 23) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 22 23) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 22 23) *0, disabled.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 21) *0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:0d.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: vgaarb: loaded

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:0d.0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: bus type scsi registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xb7ee0000-0xb7ffffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hpet0: at MMIO 0xfefff000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 25.000000 MHz counter

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Switching to clocksource hpet

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1080-0x10ff] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1400-0x147f] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1480-0x14ff] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1800-0x187f] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: [io  0x1880-0x18ff] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:01: [io  0x0294-0x0297] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 PNP030b (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:08: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI Error: Field [ASSM] at 524320 exceeds Buffer [BUF0] size 880 (bits) (20121018/dsopcode-236)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node f5847800), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20121018/psparse-537)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.MEM_._CRS] (Node f5847800), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20121018/uteval-103)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp 00:09: can't evaluate _CRS: 12298

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0d.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xc0000000-0xc001ffff pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:09.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0b.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xfebfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfd700000-0xfd7fffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xfde00000-0xfdefffff pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 8 [mem 0xc0000000-0xfebfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfdb00000-0xfdbfffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xfda00000-0xfdafffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xfd900000-0xfd9fffff]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xfd800000-0xfd8fffff 64bit pref]

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: TCP: reno registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: Found enabled HT MSI Mapping

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 3752k freed

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: LVT offset 1 assigned for vector 0x400

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Failed to setup IBS LVT offset, IBSCTL = 0xffffffff

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: [Firmware Bug]: cpu 1, try to use APIC500 (LVT offset 0) for vector 0x10400, but the register is already in use for vector 0xf9 on another cpu

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: [Firmware Bug]: cpu 1, IBS interrupt offset 0 not available (MSRC001103A=0x0000000000000100)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Failed to setup IBS, -22

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: type=2000 audit(1387831829.510:1): initialized

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: bounce pool size: 64 pages

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: msgmni has been set to 1714

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: async_tx: api initialized (async)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: io scheduler noop registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pcieport 0000:00:09.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pcieport 0000:00:0b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pcieport 0000:00:0c.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: brd: module loaded

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: loop: module loaded

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi0 : pata_legacy

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata1: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 irq 14

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi1 : pata_legacy

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata2: PATA max PIO4 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 irq 15

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: cpuidle: using governor ladder

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: TCP: cubic registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Initializing XFRM netlink socket

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 10

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 15

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: registered taskstats version 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 484k freed

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi2 : sata_nv

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi3 : sata_nv

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xf700 irq 20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xf708 irq 20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 21

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sata_nv 0000:00:08.1: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi4 : sata_nv

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting System Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Created slice System Slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting system-getty.slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Created slice system-getty.slice.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Slices.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi5 : sata_nv

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xf200 irq 21

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xf208 irq 21

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2511.421 MHz

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Switching to clocksource tsc

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3.00: HPA detected: current 490232639, native 490234752

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2500YS-01SHB1, 20.06C06, max UDMA/133

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3.00: 490232639 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500YS-01S 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 490232639 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/233 GiB)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel:  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 >

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata4.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H653R, 0301, max UDMA/33

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-H653R  0301 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata6.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDT721032SLA380, ST2OA39D, max UDMA/133

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata6.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72103 ST2O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel:  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sr 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[29801]-ms

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: megasas: 06.504.01.00-rc1 Mon. Oct. 1 17:00:00 PDT 2012

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.04.00.08-k.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.36

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: bus type usb registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 32 is not supported

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ohci_hcd

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usbhid: USB HID core driver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1058, idProduct=1003

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: Product: External HDD    

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Western Digital 

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 57442D574341553435353236323738

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi8 : usb-storage 1-2:1.0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.23.1-ioctl (2012-12-1 :Cool:  initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 2-3: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c517

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 2-3: Product: USB Receiver

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Logitech

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.0/input/input1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: logitech 0003:046D:C517.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3/input0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: fixing up Logitech keyboard report descriptor

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb2/2-3/2-3:1.1/input/input2

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: logitech 0003:046D:C517.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.0-3/input1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: linear personality registered for level -1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: md: multipath personality registered for level -4

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Key type dns_resolver registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: fuse init (API version 7.20)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: PTP clock support registered

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WD       10EAVS External  1.75 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel:  sdc: sdc1

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: systemd 208 running in system mode. (+PAM +LIBWRAP -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ)

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Set hostname to <carter.espersunited.com>.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Failed to open configuration file '/usr/lib/systemd/system/netctl@.service': No such file or directory

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Cannot add dependency job for unit netctl@my_network.service, ignoring: Unit netctl@my_network.service failed to load: No such file or directory. See system logs and 'systemctl status netctl@my_network.service' for details.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Cannot add dependency job for unit display-manager.service, ignoring: Unit display-manager.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Network is Online.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Network is Online.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Delayed Shutdown Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on Delayed Shutdown Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Set up automount Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Console Directory Watch.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Paths.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Set Up Additional Binary Formats.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting POSIX Message Queue File System...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting Huge Pages File System...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting Debug File System...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting Configuration File System...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting FUSE Control File System...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted POSIX Message Queue File System.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted Huge Pages File System.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted Debug File System.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Setup Virtual Console.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted Configuration File System.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted FUSE Control File System.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted Temporary Directory.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd-fsck[11704]: /dev/sda6: clean, 1120150/4849664 files, 7041584/19388242 blocks

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started File System Check on Root Device.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Create static device nodes in /dev...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Remount Root and Kernel File Systems...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Create static device nodes in /dev.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com kernel: EXT3-fs (sda6): using internal journal

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Remount Root and Kernel File Systems.

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Load/Save Random Seed...

Dec 23 14:50:48 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Local File Systems (Pre).

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems (Pre).

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12474]: starting version 208

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started udev Kernel Device Manager.

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Load/Save Random Seed.

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input3

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input4

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI Warning: For \_TZ_.THRM._PSL: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20121018/nspredef-463)

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: [Package] has zero elements (f4eda8a0)

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: Invalid passive threshold

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

Dec 23 14:50:49 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com systemd-udevd[12479]: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE: Invalid argument

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 1, addr 00:26:18:07:40:8f

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt lnktim msi desc-v3

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: i2c i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: i2c i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: kvm: disabled by bios

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hda_intel: Disabling MSI

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dec 23 14:50:50 carter.espersunited.com kernel: acpi-cpufreq: overriding BIOS provided _PSD data

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Found device WDC_WD10EAVS-00D7B1.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting /extraspace...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com kernel: XFS (sdc1): Mounting Filesystem

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Found device WDC_WD2500YS-01SHB1.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Activating swap /dev/sda5...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com kernel: XFS (sdc1): Ending clean mount

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Adding 499932k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:499932k 

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounted /extraspace.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Local File Systems.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Recreate Volatile Files and Directories...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Activated swap /dev/sda5.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Swap.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Recreate Volatile Files and Directories.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Update UTMP about System Reboot/Shutdown...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Update UTMP about System Reboot/Shutdown.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting System Initialization.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target System Initialization.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Timers.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Timers.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Manage Sound Card State (restore and store).

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Restore Sound Card State...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting D-Bus System Message Bus Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Listening on D-Bus System Message Bus Socket.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Sockets.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Sockets.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Basic System.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Basic System.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Network Time Service...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Network Time Service.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Network Manager...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting D-Bus System Message Bus...

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started D-Bus System Message Bus.

Dec 23 14:50:51 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Login Service...

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com alsactl[12594]: /usr/sbin/alsactl: load_state:1729: No soundcards found...

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Restore Sound Card State.

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: ntpd 4.2.6p5@1.2349-o Mon Nov 11 04:58:31 UTC 2013 (1)

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: proto: precision = 0.246 usec

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Listen and drop on 0 v4wildcard 0.0.0.0 UDP 123

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com kernel: hda_codec: ALC888: SKU not ready 0x411111f0

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Listen and drop on 1 v6wildcard :: UDP 123

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Listen normally on 3 lo ::1 UDP 123

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: peers refreshed

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Listening on routing socket on fd #20 for interface updates

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Deferring DNS for 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Deferring DNS for 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Deferring DNS for 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1

Dec 23 14:50:52 carter.espersunited.com ntpd[12595]: Deferring DNS for 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org 1

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Login Service.

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com systemd-logind[12598]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event4 (Power Button)

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com systemd-logind[12598]: Watching system buttons on /dev/input/event3 (Power Button)

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com systemd-logind[12598]: New seat seat0.

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8. :Cool:  is starting...

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Dec 23 14:50:53 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com dbus-daemon[12597]: dbus[12597]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' unit='polkit.service'

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com dbus[12597]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' unit='polkit.service'

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Authorization Manager...

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com polkitd[12617]: Started polkitd version 0.112

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com ntpd_intres[12603]: host name not found: 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com ntpd_intres[12603]: host name not found: 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com ntpd_intres[12603]: host name not found: 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com ntpd_intres[12603]: host name not found: 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com polkitd[12617]: Loading rules from directory /etc/polkit-1/rules.d

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com polkitd[12617]: Loading rules from directory /usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com polkitd[12617]: Finished loading, compiling and executing 2 rules

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com dbus-daemon[12597]: dbus[12597]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com dbus[12597]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1'

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Authorization Manager.

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com polkitd[12617]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 on the system bus

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ...

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: Error parsing file '/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf': No such file or directory

Dec 23 14:50:54 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> No usable DHCP client found! DHCP configurations will fail.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): carrier is OFF

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'forcedeth' ifindex: 3)

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): bringing up device.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 20)

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Added default wired connection 'Wired connection 1' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/net/eth0

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Network Manager.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Network.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Network.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Samba SMB/CIFS server...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Mounting /mnt/store...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com kernel: forcedeth 0000:00:07.0 eth0: MSI enabled

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tunl0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/tunl0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'none') [20 30 0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Wired connection 1'.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Wired connection 1'

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> Activation (eth0) failed for connection 'Wired connection 1'

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Starting Sound Card.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Reached target Sound Card.

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com kernel: NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Key type id_resolver registered

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com kernel: Key type id_legacy registered

Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com systemd[1]: Started Samba SMB/CIFS server.

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12637]: [2013/12/23 14:50:56.117475,  0] lib/util_sock.c:628(open_socket_in)

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12637]: open_socket_in(): setsockopt: SO_REUSEPORT = true on port 445 failed with error = Protocol not available

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12639]: [2013/12/23 14:50:56.159005,  0] printing/print_cups.c:151(cups_connect)

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12639]: Unable to connect to CUPS server /run/cups/cups.sock:631 - No such file or directory

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12638]: [2013/12/23 14:50:56.159384,  0] printing/print_cups.c:528(cups_async_callback)

Dec 23 14:50:56 carter.espersunited.com smbd[12638]: failed to retrieve printer list: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

Dec 23 14:50:57 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Wired connection 1'.

Dec 23 14:50:57 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <info> Activation (eth0) startin

----------

## TomWij

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 23 14:50:55 carter.espersunited.com NetworkManager[12596]: <warn> No usable DHCP client found! DHCP configurations will fail.

 

Which it does later on. You will want to `emerge net-misc/dhcpcd`.

----------

## msulli1355

I use a static ip of 192.168.0.2.  Gentoo forum user Todd39 used dhcp to get his to work.  I'm willing to try it anyway...Last edited by msulli1355 on Mon Dec 23, 2013 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## msulli1355

It worked, but carter's address reported by ifconfig was 192.168.0.5.  I need it 192.168.0.2.l  How would I do that?

----------

## mark2

I'm having a similar problem with networking. But I am using dhcp. I have found that I have to open a terminal, and su to switch from my normal user. I am then able to run dhcpcd (which I can't run as a normal user), followed by ifconfig which shows my eth0 to actually be enp2s0, which gets an ip address.

@msulli1355 (don't know if this will help):

According to the handbook, and I quote (more or less):

 *Quote:*   

> To enter your own IP address, netmask and gateway, you need to set both config_eth0 and routes_eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"
> ...

 

But, for me, even logging in as root, I have to go the dhcpcd route to get an IP address. So, my question is: How do I get it done automatically when I see that, during boot, my eth0 is not being found?  :Sad: 

**Edit**: Found a solution at http://parkersamp.com/2011/05/help-gentoo-installed-openrc-and-net-eth0-wont-start/ by modifying /etc/rc.conf as described. It rebooted with an IP address using dhcp.

----------

